# Which Celeb is your Complexion twin???



## LOVECHIC (Nov 1, 2005)

*Mine is... Jada Pinkett Smith*

*




*


----------



## LOVECHIC (Nov 1, 2005)

*PLEASE POST A PIC, IF YOU CAN!



*


----------



## devinjhans (Nov 1, 2005)

I think I'm a cross between Mary J. Blige and Jada Pinkett's color. It's hard to say!


----------



## LOVECHIC (Nov 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *devinjhans* I think I'm a cross between Mary J. Blige and Jada Pinkett's color. It's hard to say!

*Hey Devin! Yeah, it can be hard to say, but after looking at 1000' s of Jada's pictures yesterday, I'm pretty sure she is a match with me.*


----------



## Liz (Nov 1, 2005)

i honestly have no clue. lol. they're either lighter or darker than me. i'm an nc40 in mac, but i don't look it.


----------



## Cirean (Nov 1, 2005)

I think Cameron Diaz would be the closest match to me.


----------



## girl_geek (Nov 1, 2005)

I dunno, who has super pale skin, but with yellow undertones instead of pink?

This thread suggests I am similar to Nicole Kidman or Madonna, but it's hard to tell because my hair color (a dark blonde) is quite different from theirs... I haven't had that super light blonde hair typical of pale skin since I was 3 years old!

Can anyone tell what color of undertones Cate Blanchett has? I've had many people tell me I look surprisingly good in pale yellow -- I probably get more compliments when I wear yellow than any other color!


----------



## LOVECHIC (Nov 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Same here Liz, I don't know who my match is. But wait, I thought you were an NC35, like me? *If you're NC35 then you can be my* *celebrity match



LOL* *cute.*


----------



## Liz (Nov 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Same here Liz, I don't know who my match is. But wait, I thought you were an NC35, like me? If you're NC35 then you can be my celebrity match



LOL hahahahaha. sometimes i'm an nc35, but i've been tanning. lol. and i just got color matched for foundation, so i'm nc40 right now.


----------



## Nolee (Nov 1, 2005)

im not sure actually, but i think its penelope cruz. shes the only celebrity that i can say her complexion and hair color is close to mine


----------



## Laura (Nov 2, 2005)

I think Melanie Sykes is such a hottie Trisha.. Hmm i gotta think about this one but will post a pic if i find celeb that's like me


----------



## Laura (Nov 2, 2005)

Ok i think Katie Holmes has the same skin tone as me. Here's a pic of her with &amp; without tan and that's defo my colouring! Plus i have the same colour hair as her in the pic without the tan!


----------



## LOVECHIC (Nov 2, 2005)

*Yep, Laura...I think that's a great match. YOu and Katie have the same tone and natural hair color too! She's such a cutie!*


----------



## Leony (Nov 2, 2005)

I'm not sure mine, either ?_?

I'll try to look though.


----------



## LOVECHIC (Nov 3, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Leony* I'm not sure mine, either ?_?I'll try to look though.

*Please post when you find out. Your tone is kinda like Kiana Tom. Well it looks close to her complexion in your Avatar. But she may be darker. I think she tans alot.*


----------



## spazbaby (Nov 3, 2005)

Claire Danes


----------



## MACGoddess (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm going to have to go with Thandie Newton for skintone, although when Angelina Jolie has a tan, we can be close in color as well... I can't find anyone who is a great match for my skin!! Grrr...


----------



## MACGoddess (Nov 3, 2005)

lol thanks Charms... Unfortunately it is an elusive smile too...

Don't get me wrong, I smile A LOT, but honestly it is the most goofy ass smile I have ever seen! Only sometimes can I smile decently in a pic and not look like a goober, and I CHERISH those pics!


----------



## Liz (Nov 3, 2005)

i'm probably like trisha: j.lo without all of her fake tanning






i swear i'm an nc40, but i don't look it. for some reason i think i look really pale. but i got color matched recently and it's nc40


----------



## Marisol (Nov 3, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* i swear i'm an nc40, but i don't look it. for some reason i think i look really pale. but i got color matched recently and it's nc40 I believe you...


----------



## MACGoddess (Nov 3, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* i'm probably like trisha: j.lo without all of her fake tanning






i swear i'm an nc40, but i don't look it. for some reason i think i look really pale. but i got color matched recently and it's nc40

You know it shocks the hell out of me, but I believe you too... I just don't really know HOW you do it... You are like the skin tone magician...


----------



## Liz (Nov 3, 2005)

Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* You know it shocks the hell out of me, but I believe you too... I just don't really know HOW you do it... You are like the skin tone magician... hahaha. trisha is the same shades also and she looks darker than me


----------



## MACGoddess (Nov 3, 2005)

Yeah she really does... I don't know how you do it Liz...


----------



## Laura (Nov 3, 2005)

That is one of the worst photo's i've ever seen of JLO!!


----------



## Leony (Nov 4, 2005)

OK, I got mine.

Thandie Newton, I think so


----------



## LOVECHIC (Nov 4, 2005)

*Thandie seem so much darker than you ladies. I always considered her "brown". LOL. Never mind me though, I need glasses. LOL.



*


----------



## Leony (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm not sure too, Lovechic.

It's a bit difficult to find my celeb complexion twin since pictures doesn't always tells the truth consider lighting effect and stuff.

As you said on your previous post before, I think Kiana Tom is my Complexion twin.

But, I don't think her tanned complexion is natural one.

I don't know Kiana Tom, where she come from by the way?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Leony* OK, I got mine.Thandie Newton, I think so





I think you are correct, Leony. You look totally adorable in that pic, btw! So beautiful!
I have nooo clue who would be my twin!



Like Liz, I too can be quite a chameleon. I am very pale when I don't tan like now and very dark when I do.


----------



## LOVECHIC (Nov 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Leony* I'm not sure too, Lovechic.It's a bit difficult to find my celeb complexion twin since pictures doesn't always tells the truth consider lighting effect and stuff.

As you said on your previous post before, I think Kiana Tom is my Complexion twin.

But, I don't think her tanned complexion is natural one.

I don't know Kiana Tom, where she come from by the way?

*Kiana is from Hawaii.*


----------



## LOVECHIC (Nov 4, 2005)

*Y'all, I was not trying to be ugly by saying Thandie looks darker than you guys. *


----------



## Leony (Nov 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* I think you are correct, Leony. You look totally adorable in that pic, btw! So beautiful!
I have nooo clue who would be my twin!



Like Liz, I too can be quite a chameleon. I am very pale when I don't tan like now and very dark when I do.

Awwe, thanks Lisa ^^.


----------



## kellianne76 (Nov 5, 2005)

My complexion twin is Nicole Kidman.


----------



## jessica9 (Nov 5, 2005)

this is hard! i would say the closest is jessica alba without a tan? seeing her with the lighter highlights but still dark makes me want to try that....i've always stuck to really dark colors or reddish colors...


----------



## LOVECHIC (Nov 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *jessica9* this is hard! i would say the closest is jessica alba without a tan? seeing her with the lighter highlights but still dark makes me want to try that....i've always stuck to really dark colors or reddish colors... *I bet you have gorgeous skin. Jessica is a great example!*


----------



## KittyM (Nov 6, 2005)

Hmm tricky one...

I guess I would have the same skin tone as Sandra Bullock or something...

:icon_love Not sure..

Well on this picture she looks more tanned, but as i have seen her before she could fit!

Kristina


----------



## lilchocolatema (Nov 6, 2005)

Probably Missy Elliott!


----------



## LOVECHIC (Nov 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *KittyM* Hmm tricky one...I guess I would have the same skin tone as Sandra Bullock or something...

:icon_love Not sure..

Well on this picture she looks more tanned, but as i have seen her before she could fit!

Kristina





*Kitty, I just wanna say, You have great cheek bone structure! The perfect face for a shimmer blush.*


----------



## KittyM (Nov 7, 2005)

Thank You So Much!!!


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 8, 2005)

i have no idea who mine is. how would i find out?


----------



## mac-whore (Nov 21, 2005)




----------



## NYAngel98 (Nov 21, 2005)

I have no clue who mine is!! You guys tell me! lol




And Mac-whore.. you are gorgeous!



You remind me of Beyonce a bit!


----------



## mac-whore (Nov 21, 2005)

thanks hun. you're absolutely gorgeous from what i see :icon_love i WISH i looked anything like beyonce lol

your skin tone kinda reminds me of eva longoria.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Nov 21, 2005)

Originally Posted by *mac-whore* thanks hun. you're absolutely gorgeous from what i see :icon_love i WISH i looked anything like beyonce lolyour skin tone kinda reminds me of eva longoria.

That'll work!! lol


----------



## Saints (Nov 21, 2005)

I'd say mine is RenÃ©e Zellweger


----------



## PopModePrincess (Nov 23, 2005)

I think I'm a cross between Naomi Campbell and Janet Jackson.


----------



## sexycaliprinces (Nov 27, 2005)

mine is anywhere between aliclia keys and halle berry


----------



## bluebird26 (Nov 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *mac-whore*










Wow, in this pic, Alicia Keyes' skin is terrible. I always thought she had that perfect skin.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Nov 27, 2005)

hehe its hard to tell cause all stars seem so bronzed, even if they are naturally pale...




closest match i found is Leele Sobieski - pale with pink undertones, she tans but the tan is not extremely golden or warm.


----------



## jessica9 (Nov 27, 2005)

good match vanilla sky! i think you share some of leelee's facial features too...


----------



## mac-whore (Nov 27, 2005)

oh no! i've alwayssss noticed how horrible her skin was.. and it's looked way worse than it does in that pic :-( now, it seems to be clear.. apparently, proactiv did all the magic ( haha yeah right ).

Originally Posted by *bluebird26* Wow, in this pic, Alicia Keyes' skin is terrible. I always thought she had that perfect skin.


----------



## quene8106 (May 24, 2012)

Raven-Symone is my complexion twin.  People used to compare me to her all the time as a kid -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

